# BOGO Katanadrol v3.0 AND Premium Powders Sleep Aid this week!!!



## MuscleAddiction (Aug 4, 2016)

*MUSCLE RESEARCH*
*Weekly Thursday Sale!!!
*


*This week we have not just one BOGO FREE offer for you, we have two!!! The Mighty Katana and Premium Powders Sleep Aid!!! 


Yes, BUY 1 Katanadrol v3.0 and get one FREE, which is a $69.99 savings...and BUY 1 Sleep Aid and get 1 FREE, a $19.99 SAVINGS!!! If you are looking for a product that really works as a muscle builder, but you want to make sure all your gains are lean muscle, then grab that Katanadrol v3.0!!! If you want to compliment your cycle with a product that gives your body the tools it needs to overcome the daily obstacles that stand in the way of deep, restful sleep and also allows muscle and tissues to fully repair, leaving you refreshed, rejuvenated, and re-energized...then grab some Sleep Aid to stack with it!!! Tyler will tell you a little more about it...*










*We also have 6lbs of Whey Isolate in a bundle on special this week AND you can mix and try the two new flavors Cinnamon Bun and Strawberry!!! 


And last but not least we have Premium Powders Acetyl-L-Carnitine (ALCAR) and FORGED Liver Support...and to be quite honest, all these products will stack well in a cycle to get you lean and mean!!!*





















*And don't forget...ALWAYS FREE SHIPPING!!!




Your good Brother of Iron!!!
MA and the Muscle Research Team*​


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Aug 6, 2016)

*Saturday Bump Day!!! 
*

*BOGO deals and other products to help get you shredded!!! 2 bottles of Katana will definitely be a game changer for that...and Sleep Aid for deep sleep and growth...protein to help pack on lean muscle...can't lose this week!!!*​


----------



## cane87 (Aug 10, 2016)

only a few hours left guys! then when thursday hits, we will be moving on to our new sale, like we do every thursday


----------



## MidwestBeast (Aug 10, 2016)

Last chance to take advantage of that Katanadrol BOGO!

Can't recommend the new Cinnamon Bun isolate enough, either. Haven't touched any of my other flavors since I started it lol.


----------

